# New to car modeling



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there. 

I've been modeling sci-fi for some time now and have decided to switch over to cars for a while. I've already hit a wall on finding good sources. All the local shops around here are focused on planes and tanks and such. Anyone know any good internet sources for model cars that they would recommend?

I'm looking to build factory stock cars with a high degree of accuracy. You see, over in the sci-fi world we are sticklers for accuracy. Funny, isn't it? We sci-fi types go loony over the accuracy of models of ships that never really existed as full size items in real life. I guess some of that thinking is going to cloud my judgement about the the cars I build. Is this car side of this hobby known for a focus on accuracy? 

I picked up two Monogram 55 chevy convertible Bel Air kits and am surprised by the lack of quality on the chrome parts. Both kits have front bumpers that have serious marks in the chrome. I'll need to sand them down and see what I can do to replicate the chrome shine. Both kits are from 2010. Is the Monogram quality so bad nowadays?

My main focus will be muscle cars of the 60s and early 70s as well as various cars from the 50s. I'd like to find a 1968 GTO, but can't find one. 1969 won't do. 

Thanks for listening. Let me know any tips or suggestions you might have. I apologize if I should have posted this is a different group on HobbyTalk. If I have done wrong by posting here, let me know so I won't make that mistake again.

Paul


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man you might jump on this one, ASAP, http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1968-GTO-Street-Machine-1-24-Scale-Model-Car-/150571974681 all the others I can find right now out there are OVER $200 bucks,...Why so rear I wonder for this year I know I have seen this one Many times, I have had lots of these kits in the past as well, they have to be out there, WELLCOME buy the way to this section my friend, Fell free to ask any one a question if your wondering, We all get along Very well...There are some great Model car links for Kits that are out now, and some rear kit links as well,....Hears one for rear kits I know they guy pretty well so if you have a question on anything HE HAS, let me know Or ask him His name is Gene,... http://shop.ebay.com/gmscustoms/m.h...nc&_ipg=200&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=6 well keep looking for that 68 as well...

Ian


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Ian. Thanks for the reply and the links. The GTO was gone by the time I got there. But see Gene has some nice stuff. I'll probably start with a couple of his items based on your recommendation.

THANKS!!

Paul


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

You asked if the car-making side of the hobby had sticklers for accuracy. Yes, there are some that are quite adamant about accuracy. But at the end of the day, you're the one that has to live with what you've done - make it however you want to. You determine just what level of accuracy you are after and that'll be just fine. 

As far as Monogram quality, it seems to vary from kit to kit. For the bumpers, you can sand down anything you need to. Once it's all done, shoot it with a nice high gloss black, then spray on some Alclad II Chrome paint - that'll take care of it nicely. I recently had to do some work on some bumpers as well and the Alclad made it all nice and pretty after. 

Myself, I tend to do sci-fi kits and car kits as well. I also do the occasional airplane, sailing ship, or modern military vehicle, but mostly sci-fi or cars. As such, I totally support your delving into cars from sci-fi. Just wait until you start dreaming about combining the two like putting flocking for carpeting in your new spaceship cockpit, or running a distributor and spark plug wires out the top of the spaceship engines (yes, I sometimes have strange dreams).


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Great Paul, tell him, The guy with the evil dog told you about him, HE WILL MAKE YOU A GOOD DEAL on shipping of something like that Guaranteed, Trust me on this, The dog that eats Model boxes tell him, He will know who your talking about, ....Dogs name is Pepper if you wont to use its name, He's know that one as well.....I have got some Great kits from that guy, you will find some of them no where else as well, Not to bad of a price on most some stuff others are a little high Just let them lay, Might be able to find them someplace else if you run across something you like...He has a home page as well, Not a lot here but some anyway, CHEEPER the Evil Bay really.. http://stores.gmscustoms.com/StoreFront.bok

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

........Yes you do Scott, big time, I do to sometimes, but I think it was all the LSD when I was younger, now i just breath to many paint fumes, I think that is what made me say that just now as well,....
.WOO HOO.......YEARS AGO THAT IS LATTER PART OF THAT STATEMENT GUYS........lol


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

welcome to hobbytalk car modeling just like sci-fi is what you make of it,as much or as little detail as you want,there are some fine builders here with great builds and tips,as far as model quality the newer tooled ones are higher quality than the ones that have been reissued to death a lot of Monograms are that way because tooling wears out over time,but most any flaw can be delt with,have fun


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

welcome.
are you in ------- Arvada, Colorado?

Anyway. Monogram makes a nice 1968 GTO.
I do believe I have at least one in my stash.


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

CJTORINO: Yes, Arvada CO.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

have you checked colpar hobbies?
I know there was one at wadsworth & hampden (285).


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Coplar hobbies. Thanks for the tip! I see there is also one in Aurora as well.

Paul


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey CJTORINO. I went to Colpar Hobbies today. Great tip. Plenty of cars to choose from. I'm glad you suggested it.

Paul


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Your Welcome.

when I lived in the Denver metro area I went there quite often.
years and years ago, when I started collecting 1/18 scale diecast, the first five or so cars I purchased were from Colpar Hobbies.

But I have also purchased alot of models and supplies from them.
they *always *treated me right.


Chuck...................*CJTORINO.*


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

arvada_modeler said:


> Hey Ian. Thanks for the reply and the links. The GTO was gone by the time I got there.


Well then you are in luck because (as often happens on ebay) here is a cheaper one.

Also, what scottnkat said about Alclad II for chrome - however use easy-off oven cleaner to strip the chrome. It'll get it out of every crevice and you'll have all the detail you demand as a stickler for accuracy.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

_What's Up Chuck_,...lol....Great find there My good man,* Arvada Modeler*,You may won to look through all the other items this guy has as well, There are some Rear kits there dude, And very low prices as well, CHEEP EVEN, some of these kits go for 3 or ever 4 times the price this guy is asking, But look close make sure its all there and IS WHAT YOUR AFTER, that pays off to read All the dentals, Going to get a few my self I think here....
Cant resist a few of these, I haven't seen some of these in MANY A YEAR,..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just picked Up all of these kits from this guy, All like new sealed in box some shelf ware, One opened but plastic sealed, He has no idea what some of these are worth, More then I paid for them that's for sure,.and harder to get or find..." BIG SCORE"

*MONOGRAM WINCH STUNT BUGGY "CAP'N HOOK " "NIB", AMT /ERTL 1969 CHEVELLE SS "NIB", AMT ERTL '57 CHEVY CAMEO "NIB" REVELL CHEVY STREET PICKUP "NIB" AMT /ERTL '40 WILLYS, COUPE/PICKUP BUYER'S CHOICE "NIB" REVELL '66 CHEVELLE STATION WAGON , AMT /ERTL DODGE DEORA SHOW CAR "BUYER'S CHOICE" "NIB", 
AMT /ERTL INTERNATIONAL SCOUT II "NIB" , 
AMT /ERTL 1957 CHEVY STEPSIDE "NIB"..........*Should be nice for the collection.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

The rest in pictures


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Chuck and Ian,

Well, that guy now has one less GTO. As well as one less 34 street rod and one less 71 plymouth gtx (I couldn't help myself).

It's nice to know I am among friends here! Time to get building!

Nice Deora there, Ian.

Paul


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, found it cheep there for sure, Man I wont more of some of those kits you know, But I have to many now to deal with as it is, But You are welcome here my friend....Anytime I'm Sure I speak for most of us buy saying that, And thinks to chuck for finding that link for you, I couldn't help my self as well on them, THINKS CHUCK.....


Ian

Item # Item Title Quantity Price Amount 
350322172433 MONOGRAM WINCH STUNT BUGGY "CAP'N HOOK " "NIB" 1 $13.99 $13.99 
180387162081 REVELL '66 CHEVELLE STATION WAGON 1 $23.99 $23.99 
350228361012 REVELL CHEVY STREET PICKUP "NIB" 1 $23.99 $23.99 
350225965541 AMT /ERTL '40 WILLYS COUPE/PICKUP BUYER'S CHOICE "NIB" 1 $24.99 $24.99 
350225921189 AMT /ERTL 1957 CHEVY STEPSIDE "NIB" 1 $19.99 $19.99 
180438432408 AMT /ERTL 1969 CHEVELLE SS "NIB" 1 $24.99 $24.99 
180390574136 AMT ERTL '57 CHEVY CAMEO "NIB" 1 $19.99 $19.99 
350291787483 AMT /ERTL INTERNATIONAL SCOUT II "NIB" 1 $19.99 $19.99 
350299017118 AMT /ERTL DODGE DEORA SHOW CAR "BUYER'S CHOICE" "NIB" 1 $22.99 $22.99 
Subtotal: $194.91 
Shipping and handling via UPS Ground: $25.00 

Total: $219.91



Now that's darn cheep for those kits, if you where to try and put them together someplace else, It would been much Higher I'm sure...He even cut me a deal on shipping would have been over $80 buck the way it was stet up before He put them all in one box to ship,....


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome to the car modeling side of the hobby. I try to dabble in everything in this hobby to keep things fresh and interesting. One thing that I always try to do is have fun. It is important to do the best you can with regards to accuracy but it is more important that you do a neat job and again have fun. I do not build for contests but for myself. I find it is more gratifyng to have a well built model on my shelf than a trophy or plaque. With every build your skills will improve and this hobby will be more gratifying.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I'd like to find a 1968 GTO, but can't find one. 1969 won't do.


Monogram is the only manufacturer of both cars. the 1968 is a "Street Machine" version ONLY, while the 1969 Judge is Factory Stock ONLY. You can build a Factory Stock 1968 by using the Monogram 1969 GTO and swapping out the 1969 front and rear bumper compoinents and replacing the 1968 ones from the Custom on it. (I've done this, but have no pictures.)

As for your bumpers, I have stripped off the bumpers on a 1957 Chevy model I converted into a 210 Del Ray, sanded off the flash lines from the factory molding process, inserted new bumper bolts using metal pin heads, and then re-chromed with Alclad II Chrome. 

I won 2 "Best in Show" awards in 2 different contests for that car. 

Here's a link to all my 1957 Chevies - http://www.monster-hobbies.com/apps/forums/topics/show/3846223-my-1957-chevy-obsession-

The 210 Del Ray is the Brown One.


----------

